# 2 Liter colored bottles



## Eli-2 (Aug 17, 2010)

I was wondering about the possibilty of chemical leeching from colored 2 liter bottles such as Sprite or Mt. Dew compared to the clear ones. :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

if you're worried about leaching, it's the plastic, NOT the tint that is the culprit & usually it is because of excessive unltraviolet light (ie sunlight) and thermal exposure causing accelerated breakdown & PET plastic is not nearly as bad as many others

here's a start for info

Polyethylene terephthalate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

